
Why Programming Languages? - shawndumas
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4303
======
ColinWright
Link to the actual essay: <http://soft.vub.ac.be/~tvcutsem/whypls.html>

The guidelines specifically ask that you link to the content, and not a shell
or shim.

And the original has already been posted:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2708173>

~~~
shawndumas
normally I'd agree but LtU is an exception:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=975116>

